# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ 'Η ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ?????ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!

## ARTEMIDA

Καλημερα σε ολους και καλό μηνα!!!
Ειμαι καινοθρια στο forum αλλα παρακολουθω εδω και καιρο τις συζητησεις σας και η αληθεια ειναι πως με βοηθησαν αρκετα...καποιες φορες...
Το προβλημα μου ξεκινησε τον Μαρτιο του 2011
Απο τον Αυγουστο του 2010 μεχρι και τον Φεβρουαριο του 2011 περασα ενα διαστημα εντονου αγχους,στρες,σταναχωριας λογω επαγγελματικων θεματατων,αγωνιας και κουρασης..Ολο αυτο το διαστημα ειχα καποια ριγη το βραδυ οταν αγχωνομουν,εχαν τον υπνο μου αλλα μεχρι εκει...Στεναχωρηθηκα αρκετα και απογοητευτηκα απο κατι αποτελεσματα εξετασεων που ειχα δωσει για μια σχολη, δουλεια ετρεχε με ρυθμους τρελουσ και το αγχος μαζι της και η κουραση επισης...
Απο τον Μαρτιο ομως μειωθηκε η δουλεια στο 1/3...χαλαρωσα απο τα 12ωρα που βαρουσα και μεχρι τοτε και απο το γενικοτερο αγχος που ειχα..Καποια προβληματα προεκυψαν στη σχεση μου αλλα δεν τα εδινα σημασια..Ειχα σκοπο να ζησω οσα εχασα αυτο το 6μηνο που με ειχε τρελανει....Απο τον Μαρτιο λοιπον κι ενω ειχα μπει σε νεους ρυθμους ξαφνικα αρχισα να αισθανομαι κομμαρες,αδυναμια,ενιωθα οτι ημουν συνεχεια αρρωστη και με πυρετο αλλα το θερμομετρο με δυσκολια εφτανε το 36,9 το βραδυ..την ημερα 36,6!Επισης ειχα εντονη εφιδρωση τη νυχτα και ολη μερα κρυωνα,μυρμηγκιασματα στα χερια,κακη διαθεση και γενικοτερη αδιαθεσια και μιζερια...Διαταραχη ειδα και στο φαγητο...μερες μερες ετρωγα τον αμπακο και οτι εβλεπα μπορστα μου..αλλες ετρωγα οτι διαιτητικο υπηρχε και αλλες εβλεπα φαγητο και αναγουλιαζα με αποτελεσμα να τρωω μονο υδατανθρακες...εχανα κιλα,εβαζα κιλα....Ειχα την αισθηση οτι θα λιποθυμουσα συνεχως...εσβηναν ολα μπροστα μου αλλα ως δια μαγειας ποτε μα ποτε δεν λιποθυμησα..Παω λοιπον στον επι χρονια παθολογο μου και οικογενειακο γιατρο...Ξεκιναω εξετασεις αιματος γενικη,τκε,συκωτι,ουρια,κρε ατινινη,θυροειδη και crp-ποσοτικη...Ολα τελεια εκτος απο την tsh που ειχε διπλασσιαστει απο τις περσινες τιμες αλλα εφτασε το 4,56...Η κλινικη μου εικονα μια χαρα...ουτε κρυωμενη ουτε τιποτα...εχω ομως αισθανομουν σκουπιδι...Θα ηθελα να σημειωσω πως αυτο το διαστημα ξεκινησα και γυμναστηριο κι ενω ημουν χαλια πηγαινα και τα εβγαζα τα προγραμματα μια χαρα...μετα γυρνουσα σπιτι και αισθανομουν κομματια...Η διαγνωση του:ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ την οποια αν δεν προσεξω θα μου γυρισει σε ψυχονευρωτικη καταθλιψη...Εε του λεω εισαι τρελος!!!εγω τετοιο πραγμα????Μου χορηγησε neurobion για 1μηνα περιπου...σιγα σιγα αρχιζα να συνερχομαι με λιγες ενοχλησεις που και που
Παω στον γυναικολογο μετα κι ενω ημουν καλα και τα βρηκε ολα καλα τα βρηκε απο γυναικολογικης αποψης...Παω στον ενδοκρινολογο στο καπακι ο οποιος μετα απο τον ελεγχο του θυροειδη (υπερηχο,αντισωματα και tsh) κι ενω ειχα καποια συμπτωματα παλι για λιγες μερες μου λεει πως διαταραχθηκε ο θυροειδης για καποιο λογο και οτι περναω μια θυρεοειδιτιδα...χωρις να του πω τη γνωματευση του παθολογου μου λεει απο μονος του οτι μαλλον ειναι ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ!!!Ημαρτον λεω θα με τρελανουν ολοι....Ετσι περασε ενα διμηνο πολυ καλο θα ελεγα Μαιο-Ιουνιο και λιγο τον Ιουλιο...Μια ενοχληση στο τοσο (δλδ αδιαθεσια και μυρμηγκιασμα στα χερια)...
Τον Ιουλιο τυχαια βρεθηκανα συζηταω με εναν νευρολογο τον οποιο τον γνωρισα μεσα απο τη δουλεια μου...Του ειπα τι περασα ολο αυτο το διαστημα κι αρχισε να μου κανει καποιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με προβληματα ορασης,αν μουδιασα ποτε χωρις να πιεζω το ποδι μου πχ και αν ασχοληθηκα με την κτηνοτροφια ποτε μου...Λεω απο μεσα μου τι λεει μωρε τωρα...Αφου του ειπα οχι σε ολα με εξετασε με κατι τεστ ορασης,με εναν φακο κοιτουσε τα ματια μου,με πιεσε σε κανα 2σημεια και παρακολουθουσε την οραση μου κυριως και την κινηση των ματιων μου....Η διαγνωση του:νευρολογικα δεν βρισκω κατι!Δεν εχω να πω τιποτα...
Εφυγα κι απο εκει και αισθανομουν μια χαρα!!!Μετα απο λιγες μερες κι ενω ξυππνησα στραβα ειναι η αληθεια μια Κυριακη αγχωθηκα και μευριασα γιατι περιμενα κοσμο και ενιωσα ενα μυρμηγκιασμα στο χερι σε ενα σημειο του δερματος (μικρης εκτασης) και στο ποδι παλι στο δερμα διπλα απο το καλαμι και προς τα εξω....Μπαινω στο ιντερνετ και ψαχνω να βρω τι με επιασε παλι...Βλεπω κατι για ΣΚΠ...Εκει αρχισε ο Γολγοθας...Πανικος,Φοβος,Αγ ος,Στεναχωρια....Τι να πω και πως να το περιγραψω...Την επομενη μερα θα εφευγα διακοπες....Το βραδυ κυλησε εφιαλτικα...Αυπνια και αγχος...Το πρωι σηκωνομαι για να ξεκινησω για τις διακοπες μου κι αρχιζουν κατι συμπτωματα ασχημα που με το ζορι κρατηθηκα και δεν πηγα στο νοσοκομειο...Πονος εντονος στη μεση,μουδιασμα στην ουριτσα,πονος στις αρθρωσεις και μυικους πονους απο δω κι απο κει...Κλαματα,δυσφορια,ζαλα ες,ταση λιποθυμιας,αισθηση πως εχω πυρετο αλλα δεν ειχα,αδιαθεσια,κουραση...γε ικα μια τρελα....Και οι κρισεις πανικου να δινουν και να παιρνουν μεσα στα λεωφορεια και στις ουρες των τραπεζων....Οι μερες των διακοπων ηταν εφιαλτικες....Χαλια μαυρα....Μονο αυτο σκεφτομουν,εκλαιγα και αρχισαν κατι μουδιασματα στο προσωπο μονο αριστερα.Ειχα πιστει οτι ειμαι αρρωστη πια....Αυπνια,αφαγια,μουδιασ ματα,κουραση χωρις να κανω τιποτα,αδιαθεσια,πονολαιμο ς και πονοι...πολλοι πονοι παντου...το κεφαλι μου οταν ξαπλωνα νομιζα οτι το εβαζα πανω σε πετρες,θα εσπαγε απο τον πονο αλλα αν με ακουμπουσες εκει που πονουσα δεν με πονουσε...αισθανομουν οτι απο την αριστερη πλευρα του σωματος μου δεν ειχα εντονη αισθηση..αν και με ακουμπουσες και το ενιωθα και ενιωθα το κρυο και το ζεστο γενικα αισθανομουν εγω πως δεν ενιωθα...εσφιγγα τα δοντια μου στον υπνο μου και ολη μερα με πονουσαν και με πιεζαν απιστευτα...ακομα την πιεση την αισθανομαι ...αισθανομουν τα ματια μου να γυνρανε μονα τους τη νυχτα οταν ξαπλωνα και οτι ειχαν πιεση τρελη....η οραση μου ηταν πιο θολη και τα ματια κοκκινα και κουρασμενα και τα βλεφαρα πιο βαρια και χαμηλωμενα...πολυ placebo κατασταση μου εκανε αλλα....Γυρναω μετα απο τις 2 αυτες βδομαδες τις ΕΦΙΑΛΤΙΚΕΣ κανω εξετασεις αιματος και παω παλι στοον παθολογο μου...Αφου με εξετασε στο ιατρειο και για ΣΚΠ μου ειπε πως πιστευει πως θα πρεπει να με δει ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ...ΣΟΚ!!!δεν τον πιστεψα..Τι γινεται παλι?????Ολα λεει ειναι ψυχοσωματικα...
Μεχρι το βραδυ μετα την επισκεψη μου σ αυτον το φιλοσοφησα και πηρα τη αποφαση να παω στην ψυχολογο που πηγαινα παλια για αλλο θεμα...Επειγοντως μου κλεινει ραντεβου την επομενη μερα!!Μου υπεγραψε με 10χερια οπως ειπε οτι πασχω απο αγχωδη διαταραχη με αγοραφοβια και εμφανιζω σημαδια καταθλιψης...Εγω???Η δραστηρια???Μεσα απο 5ερωτησεις που μου εκανε ειδε αδιεξοδα πολλα ακι αλυτα θεματα ζωης...ψυχη μαυρισμενη...Αλλα εγω νομιζα πως ολα αυτα τα ειχα ξεχασει και τα ειχα κρυψει καλα....Αλλα και παλι πως γινεται ολο αυτο να επηρρεζει τοσο πολυ και τοσο εντονα το σωμα μου????????Μου προτεινει Ladose ή ομοιοπαθητικη σε συνδυασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια και με διαβεβαιωνει πως θα μου περασει μετα και θα γελαω απο το κακο ονειρο!!αρνουμαι τα ladose και σκεφτομαι την ομοιοπαθητικη...εκει που ειχα πιστει να παω και για ομοιοπαθητικη παραλληλα με την ψυχοθεραπεια με απετρεψαν καποιοι απο την ιδεα της ομοιοπαθητικης και κανω πλεον μονο ψυχοθεραπεια...Εχω κανει μονο 5συνεδρειες μεχρι τωρα και ειναι νωρις ακομα για να αισθανομαι καλυτερα αλλα εκει που πειθομαι οτι εχω αυτο το πραγμα και ολα προερχονται απο αυτο εκει καποιες μερες χανομαι,γινομαι χαλια σωματικα και πιστευω πως τελικα παθολογικο ειναι το θεμα και ισως νευρολογικο παρα ψυχολογικο...Μεχρι και νοσο λαιμ βρηκα πως ισως εχω....
ΤΡΕΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ 'Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ???Η ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ????Ειπα στον γιατρο μου να κανω αξονικη 'η μαγνητικη και με απετρεψε....Ηταν καθετος και κατηγορηματικος....ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ!!!ελεγε αλλα θα με ενημερωσεις αν σου χορηγησει φαρμακα....Τελοσπαντων ετσι κυλουν οι μερες μου και ολο αυτο που αισθανομαι δεν λεει να αφησει και να με εγκαταλειψει...Χθες το βραδυ συγκεκριμενα κι ενω ολη μερα ημουν κομματια σωματικα παλι ξυπνησα μεσα στον υπνο μου με μουδιασμα στο χερι,ανησυχια,ριγος,εντονο φοβο δεν ξερω ομως γιατι και γενικα κριση πανικου....
Σας κουρασα,σας ζαλισα....Βιβλιο εγραψα αλλα αυτη ειναι η ιστορια μου......
Ποια η γνωμη σας παιδια?????
Τι λετε????Μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξω αλλιως????Να παω και σε αλλους γιατρους????Τι να κανω????????Σκεφτομαι τωρα να παω για ομοιοπαθητικη γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο.....ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω.....
Καθε απαντηση θα ειναι βαλσαμο στην ψυχη μου!!

----------


## claire

η σκπ είναι μια πάρα πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεις με άσχημα συμπτώματα (τουλάχιστον οι περιπτώσεις που ξέρω, δεν το βρήκαν επειδή είχαν απλά ένα μουδιασματάκι...) σε εξέτασε και ο νευρολόγος και σου είπε πως είσαι καλά. 2 γιατροί σου έχουν πει για άγχος. και μόνη σου λες ότι νιώθεις έτσι όταν ταράζεσαι-αγχώνεσαι-νευριάζεις. μην ταλαιπωρείς τον εαυτό σου χωρίς λόγο, χαλάρωσε και μην σκέφτεσαι ότι κάτι έχεις!

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

Η tsh σου είναι ακόμα ανεβασμένη?

----------


## ARTEMIDA

claire, ευχαριστω...απλα ειναι που με πιανει και η αμφιβολια σχετικα με το αν καταλαβει ο γιατρος τι εχω...
sokolatoxrwma, εχει πεσει και πεφτει σταδιακα μονη της...χωρις να μου χορηγησει ο γιατρος τιποτα...γι αυτο και ειπε πως ειναι μια αθορυβη θυρεοειδιτιδα η οποια δημιουργηθηκε για καποιο λογο τον οποιο δεν γνωριζει...πιστευει πως μεχρι τον Δεκεμβριο θα εχει παει στο 2,4 που μου ειπε πως πρεπει να εχω..Τωρα ειναι στο 3,30..αλλα Τ3 και τ4 δεν εξεταστηκαν..μηπως θα επρεπε να δω κι αυτες?στον 1ο κυκλο εξετασεων η Τ3 ηταν οκ αλλα η Τ4 λιγο πιο πανω απο τα χαμηλοτερα ορια...αλλα ο ενδοκρινολογος δεν ειπε τιποτα γι αυτο...σα να μη το ειδε...τωρα τις τελευταιες μερες εχω κατι πονους στα ποδια κατω απο τις γαμπες μεχρι την φτερνα και λιγο πιο κατω απ τον αυχενα..ολο πιασμενη ειμαι στην γυρω περιοχη του αυχενα αλλα και μασαζ που εκανα δεν με βοηθησε...και το αλλα που δεν σημειωσα ειναι πως καθε φορα που παω μια εκδρομη ενα διημερο χαλαρο παντα γυρναω αδιαθετη...με δεκατα και πονολαιμο ή κρυαδες..τι στο καλο????? δεν παλευεται πια ..... και ζωη χωρις φοβο δεν ειναι ζωη!!!

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Παιδια στο 1ο μου μηνυμα ειχε και συνεχεια αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι δεν εμφανιζεται!!Αν τη βλεπετε εσεις αγνοειστε αυτο το μηνυμα...Αν οχι αυτη ειναι η συνεχεια του 1ου μηνυματος!!!!!!!!!!!!
''Τι να πω και πως να το περιγραψω...Την επομενη μερα θα εφευγα διακοπες....Το βραδυ κυλησε εφιαλτικα...Αυπνια και αγχος...Το πρωι σηκωνομαι για να ξεκινησω για τις διακοπες μου κι αρχιζουν κατι συμπτωματα ασχημα που με το ζορι κρατηθηκα και δεν πηγα στο νοσοκομειο...Πονος εντονος στη μεση,μουδιασμα στην ουριτσα,πονος στις αρθρωσεις και μυικους πονους απο δω κι απο κει...Κλαματα,δυσφορια,ζαλα ες,ταση λιποθυμιας,αισθηση πως εχω πυρετο αλλα δεν ειχα,αδιαθεσια,κουραση...γε ικα μια τρελα....Και οι κρισεις πανικου να δινουν και να παιρνουν μεσα στα λεωφορεια και στις ουρες των τραπεζων....Οι μερες των διακοπων ηταν εφιαλτικες....Χαλια μαυρα....Μονο αυτο σκεφτομουν,εκλαιγα και αρχισαν κατι μουδιασματα στο προσωπο μονο αριστερα.Ειχα πιστει οτι ειμαι αρρωστη πια....Αυπνια,αφαγια,μουδιασ ματα,κουραση χωρις να κανω τιποτα,αδιαθεσια,πονολαιμο ς και πονοι...πολλοι πονοι παντου...το κεφαλι μου οταν ξαπλωνα νομιζα οτι το εβαζα πανω σε πετρες,θα εσπαγε απο τον πονο αλλα αν με ακουμπουσες εκει που πονουσα δεν με πονουσε...αισθανομουν οτι απο την αριστερη πλευρα του σωματος μου δεν ειχα εντονη αισθηση..αν και με ακουμπουσες και το ενιωθα και ενιωθα το κρυο και το ζεστο γενικα αισθανομουν εγω πως δεν ενιωθα...εσφιγγα τα δοντια μου στον υπνο μου και ολη μερα με πονουσαν και με πιεζαν απιστευτα...ακομα την πιεση την αισθανομαι ...αισθανομουν τα ματια μου να γυνρανε μονα τους τη νυχτα οταν ξαπλωνα και οτι ειχαν πιεση τρελη....η οραση μου ηταν πιο θολη και τα ματια κοκκινα και κουρασμενα και τα βλεφαρα πιο βαρια και χαμηλωμενα...πολυ placebo κατασταση μου εκανε αλλα....Γυρναω μετα απο τις 2 αυτες βδομαδες τις ΕΦΙΑΛΤΙΚΕΣ κανω εξετασεις αιματος και παω παλι στοον παθολογο μου...Αφου με εξετασε στο ιατρειο και για ΣΚΠ μου ειπε πως πιστευει πως θα πρεπει να με δει ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ...ΣΟΚ!!!δεν τον πιστεψα..Τι γινεται παλι?????Ολα λεει ειναι ψυχοσωματικα...
Μεχρι το βραδυ μετα την επισκεψη μου σ αυτον το φιλοσοφησα και πηρα τη αποφαση να παω στην ψυχολογο που πηγαινα παλια για αλλο θεμα...Επειγοντως μου κλεινει ραντεβου την επομενη μερα!!Μου υπεγραψε με 10χερια οπως ειπε οτι πασχω απο αγχωδη διαταραχη με αγοραφοβια και εμφανιζω σημαδια καταθλιψης...Εγω???Η δραστηρια???Μεσα απο 5ερωτησεις που μου εκανε ειδε αδιεξοδα πολλα ακι αλυτα θεματα ζωης...ψυχη μαυρισμενη...Αλλα εγω νομιζα πως ολα αυτα τα ειχα ξεχασει και τα ειχα κρυψει καλα....Αλλα και παλι πως γινεται ολο αυτο να επηρρεζει τοσο πολυ και τοσο εντονα το σωμα μου????????Μου προτεινει Ladose ή ομοιοπαθητικη σε συνδυασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια και με διαβεβαιωνει πως θα μου περασει μετα και θα γελαω απο το κακο ονειρο!!αρνουμαι τα ladose και σκεφτομαι την ομοιοπαθητικη...εκει που ειχα πιστει να παω και για ομοιοπαθητικη παραλληλα με την ψυχοθεραπεια με απετρεψαν καποιοι απο την ιδεα της ομοιοπαθητικης και κανω πλεον μονο ψυχοθεραπεια...Εχω κανει μονο 5συνεδρειες μεχρι τωρα και ειναι νωρις ακομα για να αισθανομαι καλυτερα αλλα εκει που πειθομαι οτι εχω αυτο το πραγμα και ολα προερχονται απο αυτο εκει καποιες μερες χανομαι,γινομαι χαλια σωματικα και πιστευω πως τελικα παθολογικο ειναι το θεμα και ισως νευρολογικο παρα ψυχολογικο...Μεχρι και νοσο λαιμ βρηκα πως ισως εχω....
ΤΡΕΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ 'Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ???Η ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ????Ειπα στον γιατρο μου να κανω αξονικη 'η μαγνητικη και με απετρεψε....Ηταν καθετος και κατηγορηματικος....ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ!!!ελεγε αλλα θα με ενημερωσεις αν σου χορηγησει φαρμακα....Τελοσπαντων ετσι κυλουν οι μερες μου και ολο αυτο που αισθανομαι δεν λεει να αφησει και να με εγκαταλειψει...Χθες το βραδυ συγκεκριμενα κι ενω ολη μερα ημουν κομματια σωματικα παλι ξυπνησα μεσα στον υπνο μου με μουδιασμα στο χερι,ανησυχια,ριγος,εντονο φοβο δεν ξερω ομως γιατι και γενικα κριση πανικου....
Σας κουρασα,σας ζαλισα....Βιβλιο εγραψα αλλα αυτη ειναι η ιστορια μου......
Ποια η γνωμη σας παιδια?????
Τι λετε????Μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξω αλλιως????Να παω και σε αλλους γιατρους????Τι να κανω????????Σκεφτομαι τωρα να παω για ομοιοπαθητικη γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο.....ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω.....
Καθε απαντηση θα ειναι βαλσαμο στην ψυχη μου!!''

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Παιδια στο 1ο μου μηνυμα ειχε και συνεχεια αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι δεν εμφανιζεται!!Αν τη βλεπετε εσεις αγνοειστε αυτο το μηνυμα...Αν οχι αυτη ειναι η συνεχεια του 1ου μηνυματος!!!!!!!!!!!!
''Τι να πω και πως να το περιγραψω...Την επομενη μερα θα εφευγα διακοπες....Το βραδυ κυλησε εφιαλτικα...Αυπνια και αγχος...Το πρωι σηκωνομαι για να ξεκινησω για τις διακοπες μου κι αρχιζουν κατι συμπτωματα ασχημα που με το ζορι κρατηθηκα και δεν πηγα στο νοσοκομειο...Πονος εντονος στη μεση,μουδιασμα στην ουριτσα,πονος στις αρθρωσεις και μυικους πονους απο δω κι απο κει...Κλαματα,δυσφορια,ζαλα ες,ταση λιποθυμιας,αισθηση πως εχω πυρετο αλλα δεν ειχα,αδιαθεσια,κουραση...γε ικα μια τρελα....Και οι κρισεις πανικου να δινουν και να παιρνουν μεσα στα λεωφορεια και στις ουρες των τραπεζων....Οι μερες των διακοπων ηταν εφιαλτικες....Χαλια μαυρα....Μονο αυτο σκεφτομουν,εκλαιγα και αρχισαν κατι μουδιασματα στο προσωπο μονο αριστερα.Ειχα πιστει οτι ειμαι αρρωστη πια....Αυπνια,αφαγια,μουδιασ ματα,κουραση χωρις να κανω τιποτα,αδιαθεσια,πονολαιμο ς και πονοι...πολλοι πονοι παντου...το κεφαλι μου οταν ξαπλωνα νομιζα οτι το εβαζα πανω σε πετρες,θα εσπαγε απο τον πονο αλλα αν με ακουμπουσες εκει που πονουσα δεν με πονουσε...αισθανομουν οτι απο την αριστερη πλευρα του σωματος μου δεν ειχα εντονη αισθηση..αν και με ακουμπουσες και το ενιωθα και ενιωθα το κρυο και το ζεστο γενικα αισθανομουν εγω πως δεν ενιωθα...εσφιγγα τα δοντια μου στον υπνο μου και ολη μερα με πονουσαν και με πιεζαν απιστευτα...ακομα την πιεση την αισθανομαι ...αισθανομουν τα ματια μου να γυνρανε μονα τους τη νυχτα οταν ξαπλωνα και οτι ειχαν πιεση τρελη....η οραση μου ηταν πιο θολη και τα ματια κοκκινα και κουρασμενα και τα βλεφαρα πιο βαρια και χαμηλωμενα...πολυ placebo κατασταση μου εκανε αλλα....Γυρναω μετα απο τις 2 αυτες βδομαδες τις ΕΦΙΑΛΤΙΚΕΣ κανω εξετασεις αιματος και παω παλι στοον παθολογο μου...Αφου με εξετασε στο ιατρειο και για ΣΚΠ μου ειπε πως πιστευει πως θα πρεπει να με δει ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟΣ...ΣΟΚ!!!δεν τον πιστεψα..Τι γινεται παλι?????Ολα λεει ειναι ψυχοσωματικα...
Μεχρι το βραδυ μετα την επισκεψη μου σ αυτον το φιλοσοφησα και πηρα τη αποφαση να παω στην ψυχολογο που πηγαινα παλια για αλλο θεμα...Επειγοντως μου κλεινει ραντεβου την επομενη μερα!!Μου υπεγραψε με 10χερια οπως ειπε οτι πασχω απο αγχωδη διαταραχη με αγοραφοβια και εμφανιζω σημαδια καταθλιψης...Εγω???Η δραστηρια???Μεσα απο 5ερωτησεις που μου εκανε ειδε αδιεξοδα πολλα ακι αλυτα θεματα ζωης...ψυχη μαυρισμενη...Αλλα εγω νομιζα πως ολα αυτα τα ειχα ξεχασει και τα ειχα κρυψει καλα....Αλλα και παλι πως γινεται ολο αυτο να επηρρεζει τοσο πολυ και τοσο εντονα το σωμα μου????????Μου προτεινει Ladose ή ομοιοπαθητικη σε συνδυασμο με ψυχοθεραπεια και με διαβεβαιωνει πως θα μου περασει μετα και θα γελαω απο το κακο ονειρο!!αρνουμαι τα ladose και σκεφτομαι την ομοιοπαθητικη...εκει που ειχα πιστει να παω και για ομοιοπαθητικη παραλληλα με την ψυχοθεραπεια με απετρεψαν καποιοι απο την ιδεα της ομοιοπαθητικης και κανω πλεον μονο ψυχοθεραπεια...Εχω κανει μονο 5συνεδρειες μεχρι τωρα και ειναι νωρις ακομα για να αισθανομαι καλυτερα αλλα εκει που πειθομαι οτι εχω αυτο το πραγμα και ολα προερχονται απο αυτο εκει καποιες μερες χανομαι,γινομαι χαλια σωματικα και πιστευω πως τελικα παθολογικο ειναι το θεμα και ισως νευρολογικο παρα ψυχολογικο...Μεχρι και νοσο λαιμ βρηκα πως ισως εχω....
ΤΡΕΛΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΗ 'Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ???Η ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΘΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ????Ειπα στον γιατρο μου να κανω αξονικη 'η μαγνητικη και με απετρεψε....Ηταν καθετος και κατηγορηματικος....ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΨΥΧΙΑΤΡΟ!!!ελεγε αλλα θα με ενημερωσεις αν σου χορηγησει φαρμακα....Τελοσπαντων ετσι κυλουν οι μερες μου και ολο αυτο που αισθανομαι δεν λεει να αφησει και να με εγκαταλειψει...Χθες το βραδυ συγκεκριμενα κι ενω ολη μερα ημουν κομματια σωματικα παλι ξυπνησα μεσα στον υπνο μου με μουδιασμα στο χερι,ανησυχια,ριγος,εντονο φοβο δεν ξερω ομως γιατι και γενικα κριση πανικου....
Σας κουρασα,σας ζαλισα....Βιβλιο εγραψα αλλα αυτη ειναι η ιστορια μου......
Ποια η γνωμη σας παιδια?????
Τι λετε????Μηπως πρεπει να το ψαξω αλλιως????Να παω και σε αλλους γιατρους????Τι να κανω????????Σκεφτομαι τωρα να παω για ομοιοπαθητικη γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο.....ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστω.....
Καθε απαντηση θα ειναι βαλσαμο στην ψυχη μου!!''

----------


## sokolatoxrwma

Σου έδωσε κατι για το θυροειδή?

----------


## ARTEMIDA

οχι!τιποτα...Θεωρησε πως ειναι μεγαλη η μειωση σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα (2 μηνες) και ουτως ή αλλως κατεβηκε στο 3,30 που πλεον ειναι μεσα στα ορια (εως 4,00 ειναι το ανωτερο οριο) και ειπε πως θα μου τα μπερδεψει αν μου δωσει ορμονη...μου ειπε πως μεχρι τελη του 2011 που θα κανω την επαναληπτικη εξεταση θα εχει ερθει στα φυσιολογικα για την ηλικια μου(28 ετων) ορια (2,40) και γι αυτο δεν ανησυχει...απλα να ξερω οτι καθε χρονο μια φορα θα κανω και για θυροειδη εξεταση.
(Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν εμφανιζεται ολο το 1ο μου μηνυμα ή μηπως εγω δεν το βλεπω??)

----------


## Anonymous

kati allo, na kaneis exetaseis... 

kai min rotas edo mesa... den eimaste giatroi....

----------


## ARTEMIDA

ρωταω μηπως καποιος ειχε αντιμετωπισει τα ιδια...εννοεις αξονικες και μαγνητικη...δεν ξερω σε τι αλλη ειδικοτητα ιατρου να απευθυνθω...ρωταω και τους γιατρους που εχω επισκευθει και κανεις δεν λεει που αλλου να παω...παθολογος,ενδοκρινολο γος,νευρολογος και ψυχολογος λενε τα ιδια...αγχωδης διαταραχη με αγοραφοβια και καταθλιψη...αλλα γινεται με τοοοσες σωματικες ενοχλησεις??????????????σ αυτο δεν ειναι ξεκαθαροι....

----------


## Anonymous

> ρωταω μηπως καποιος ειχε αντιμετωπισει τα ιδια...εννοεις αξονικες και μαγνητικη...δεν ξερω σε τι αλλη ειδικοτητα ιατρου να απευθυνθω...ρωταω και τους γιατρους που εχω επισκευθει και κανεις δεν λεει που αλλου να παω...παθολογος,ενδοκρινολο γος,νευρολογος και ψυχολογος λενε τα ιδια...αγχωδης διαταραχη με αγοραφοβια και καταθλιψη...αλλα γινεται με τοοοσες σωματικες ενοχλησεις??????????????σ αυτο δεν ειναι ξεκαθαροι....


και όμως όσο απίστευτο και αν σου φαίνεται το άγχος μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρα πολλά συμτώματα... και ειδικά από αυτά που περιγράφεις ανήκουνε στην αγχώδεις διαταραχή..

και ειδικά τα ψυχοσωματικά είναι το ίδιο αληθινά όπως και μιας σοβαρής ασθενειας... για να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα.. αν διαβάσεις στο internet για κάποια ασθένεια σοβαρή. μετά θα πάθεις και εσύ τα ίδια συμτώματα. και θα σου κόλληση στο μυαλό ότι έχεις αυτό. με κατάλαβες πιστεύω έτσι?

αλλα καλο θα ήτανε να επισκεφτείς κάποιο γιατρό παθολόγο θα έλεγα για αρχή... και θα σου πει τι ακριβώς θα κανεις από εκεί και πέρα.. 

αλλα δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι... θα δεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα το σοβαρό  :Wink:

----------


## ARTEMIDA

anonymous, αυτο εχω παθει σχεδον τωρα....Οταν πηγα αρον αρον στον παθολογο μου με καρφωμενη την ιδεα της ΣΚΠ για να ηρεμησω μου εκανε κατι τεστακια για ΣΚΠ....Ενα από αυτα ηταν και να Ξαπλωσω στο κρεβατι και να με πιεσει ελαφρα στο ποδι στο σημειο κατω απο τις γαμπες ως την φτερνα και με ρωτησε αν ετσι οπως με κανει με ποναει σε εκεινο το σημειο...δε με ποσουσε μεχρι τοτε....ε απο τοτε 16/8 μεχρι και τωρα που σου γραφω καθε μερα με ποναει εκεινο το σημειο και στα 2ποδια ή εναλλαξ....αλλα οχι οταν το πιανω ή το πιεζω μονη μου...εχω τωρα στο μυαλο μου να παω και σε αλλον παθολογο...και σε ορθοπεδικο σκεφτομαι να παω γιατι νομιζω πως εχω θεμα τωρα και με τον αυχενα μου....αλλα και σε ομοιοπαθητικο μηπως και με βοηθησει...αυτη ειναι η αποψη και της ψυχολογου η οποια με παρεπεμψε εκει...

----------


## Venus

πασχω 25 χρονια απο ανχωδη διαταραχη και αγοραφοβια και δινει τετοια συμτωματα συνηθως μεση και αυχενας, μουδιασματα κ.τ.λθελω να δοκιμασω κι εγω ομοιοπαθητικηγιατι οτι αλλο εκανα δε με βοηθησε.....σου ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις γρηγορα!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## ARTEMIDA

25 χρονια???????και πως αντεχεις πραγματικα?????εγω εχω την αισθηση οτι καθε μερα αργοσβηνω....χθεσ κιολας πηγα και σε καρδιολογο γιατι αισθανθηκα πως το πρωι θα παθαινα ανακοπη...ολη μερα ημουν χαλια και φοβισμενη και μετα την καριολογο συνηλθα λιγο.....και χαρακτηρισε την καρδια μου turbo....εγω ειχα την αισθηση ομως οτι με εγκατελειπε....πονος στο στηθος,ταχυκαρδιες,εφιδρωσ η και ταση για...τουαλετα....ε εεε λεω αυτο ηταν...περασα 2φορες εξω απο νοσοκομειο για να μπω αλλα εκανα πισω τελικα....και το απογευμα πηγα στην καρδιολογο και μου εκανε υπερηχο και καρδιογραφημα και ηταν ολα πολυ καλα εως αριστα εκτος απο ενα μικρο φυσηματακι ανευ σημασιας και λογου....σημερα ομως αισθανομαι κουρασμενη χωρις να εχω κανει κατι,κομμενη χερια ποδια,με ενα βαρος στο στηθος κι ενα κεφαλι καζανι...αντε παλι χαλια...ειχα μια ελπιδα να ειναι καρδια αλλα τελικα ακυρο κι αυτο το σεναριο...βρε λες οντως να ειμαι κομματια απο αγχωδη διαταραχη???????????και μινι καταθλιψη????????????αυριο ομως εχω και το 1ο ραντεβου ομοιοπαθητικη!!!!!αντε να δουμε κι εκει τι θα γινει!!!!!ευχομαι να με βοηθησει παραλληλα με την ψυχοθεραπεια που κανω!!!!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> 25 χρονια???????και πως αντεχεις πραγματικα?????εγω εχω την αισθηση οτι καθε μερα αργοσβηνω....χθεσ κιολας πηγα και σε καρδιολογο γιατι αισθανθηκα πως το πρωι θα παθαινα ανακοπη...ολη μερα ημουν χαλια και φοβισμενη και μετα την καριολογο συνηλθα λιγο.....και χαρακτηρισε την καρδια μου turbo....εγω ειχα την αισθηση ομως οτι με εγκατελειπε....πονος στο στηθος,ταχυκαρδιες,εφιδρωσ η και ταση για...τουαλετα....ε εεε λεω αυτο ηταν...περασα 2φορες εξω απο νοσοκομειο για να μπω αλλα εκανα πισω τελικα....και το απογευμα πηγα στην καρδιολογο και μου εκανε υπερηχο και καρδιογραφημα και ηταν ολα πολυ καλα εως αριστα εκτος απο ενα μικρο φυσηματακι ανευ σημασιας και λογου....σημερα ομως αισθανομαι κουρασμενη χωρις να εχω κανει κατι,κομμενη χερια ποδια,με ενα βαρος στο στηθος κι ενα κεφαλι καζανι...αντε παλι χαλια...ειχα μια ελπιδα να ειναι καρδια αλλα τελικα ακυρο κι αυτο το σεναριο...βρε λες οντως να ειμαι κομματια απο αγχωδη διαταραχη???????????και μινι καταθλιψη????????????αυριο ομως εχω και το 1ο ραντεβου ομοιοπαθητικη!!!!!αντε να δουμε κι εκει τι θα γινει!!!!!ευχομαι να με βοηθησει παραλληλα με την ψυχοθεραπεια που κανω!!!!


συγνώμη, αλλά γέλασα πολύ με αυτό, μη το πάρεις στραβά... :Smile: 
Το πιθανότερο είναι να έχεις δίκιο και όλα αυτά να είναι άγχος. 
Εχω τον αδελφό μου έτσι: πονάνε όλα, όλο και κάτι πρήζεται, κάτι τον βαραίνει, κάτι τον φρικάρει. Είναι όλα άγχος.
Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις....

----------


## ARTEMIDA

δεν το παιρνω καθολου στραβα!!!!ειμαι σιγουρη οτι γελανε πολλοι οπως ολοι οι φιλοι και η οικογενεια μου!!χθες εγω πεθαινα και με ολα αυτα αυτοι γελουσαν και κερδιζαν χρονια ζωης οπως ελεγαν....Εδω ο γιατρος μου γελαει με οτι του λεω...εκει ειναι το πιο τραγικο!!εγω να του εξιστορω με αγωνια για το τι θα μου πει τι μου συμβαινει κι αυτος να πεφτει κατω απο τα γελια...
Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω αλλα δεν ξερω το πως...η ψυχολογος μου ξερει λεει αλλα δεν εχω πιστει ακομη γαμωτο και γι αυτο ηρθε η σειρα και της ομοιοπαθητικης....για να δουμε ο συνδυασμος θα πιασει???
Οταν ξεκινησε η ολη ιστορια της αδιαθεσιας και ολων των λοιπων συμπτωματων εγω εκλαιγα κι ελεγα τι εχω και πως θα το αντιμετωπισω...Και ο αρραβωνιαστικος μου μου ελεγε ''αν δεν εχεις τιποτα,πως θα το αντιμετωπισουμε???'' κι εγω ελεγα πως αν δεν εχω κατι θα ειμαι οπως πριν!!μια χαρα δηλαδη και τελεια!!!ελα ομως που γινομαι χειροτερα μερα με τη μερα....και δεν με πειθει το ''εισαι μια χαρα!!''...εγω αλλα αισθανομαι....
Περα βεβαια απο την πλακα πισω απο τα γελια των δικο μας ανθρωπων κρυβεται αρκετη στεναχωρια για οτι περναμε,ετσι????Απλα προσπαθουν να ελαφρυνουν την κατασταση κι αυτοι...

----------


## πεννυ

Σαν να ακούω εμένα και τους γύρω μου. Κι εγώ μια είμαι καλά και δέκα χάλια. Εδώ και ενάμισι χρόνο τρέχω και δε φτάνω. Πήγα σε νευρολόγους δύο, σε ψυχολογο, σε ψυχίατρο, έκανα αξονική εγκεφάλου γιατί νόμιζα ότι κάτι έχω στο κεφάλι. Τελικά όλοι μου είπαν ότι είναι άγχος και μόνο άγχος. Βέβαια για να πώ την αλήθεια έχω και λόγους να είμαι έτσι. Ο γιος μου ο μικρός που είναι 8 χρόνων έχει εγκεφαλική παράλυση και δεν περπατάει και καθημερινά περνάω ένα μικρό γολγοθά γιατί πρέπει να τον σηκώνω αγκαλιά. Πάμε φυσιοθεραπείες, είχε ξεκινήσει σχολείο που όμως δεν κάθησε γιατί έκλαιγε και έπρεπε να τον πηγαίνω και να τον παίρνω. Ηταν μια απόσταση μεγάλη όχι και μικρή. Ολη μέρα ήμουν στο αυτοκίνητο μέσα στην κίνηση. Οι προοπτικές να περπατήσει σύμφωνα με τους γιατρούς είναι ελάχιστες. Το Φεβρουάριο πέθανε και ο πατέρας μου από καρκίνο. Ο δε σύζυγος ήταν ναυτικός και ημουν μόνη μου σε όλο αυτό. Σε όποιο γιατρό πάω και του πω αυτά που πέρασα, περναω και πρόκειται να περάσω θεωρούν φυσιολογικά όλα αυτά που έχω και με προειδοποιούν να προσέχω τον εαυτό μου. Εχω κι εγώ γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή. Παίρνω κάτι σταγόνες για να ηρεμώ και όποτε νιώθω πολύ άσχημα μισό lexotanyl. Δοκίμασα και seroxat και sertral αλλά μάλλον δεν τα άντεξε ο οργανισμός μου.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

πεννυ,εχεις πραγματικα λογο να εισαι ετσι...οσο δυνατος κι αν ειναι ενας ανθρωπος αν εχει να αντιμετωπισει τετοιες καταστασεις θα λυγισει...και θα λυγιζει...και κανενα φαρμακο-σκευασμα δε θα μπορεσει να αποτελεσει το βαλσαμο της ψυχης του πιστευω....αλλα δεν πρεπει να το βαζεις κατω γιατι μια ψυχη σε εχει αναγκη μεγαλη!!!και ξερω τι τραβας γιατι καθημερινα βλεπω αυτη την κατασταση-ομοια με την δικη σου- και το παιδι ειναι 15χρονων...και ποσο δυσκολο ειναι πια και για τους 2 γονεις να το κανουν αυτο...ψυχικη και σωματικη κουραση...και τα ιδια προβληματα με το σχολειο ακριβως οπως κι εσυ....
εγω προσωπικα και μονο στην ιδεα των δικων σου αληθινων καταστασεων αρρωσταινω...πραγματικα ομως...η ιδεα με αρρωσταινει....κι εγω αναρωτιεμαι τι με εφτασε εδω αφου στην ουσια δεν μου εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο...μονο ενταση, αγχος, εσωτερικη παλη συναισθηματων, στεναχωρια και κουραση λογω επαγγελματικων και προσωπικων καταστασεων (σχεσεις με γονεις,φιλους,συγγενεις και ''φιλο'')...και οχι υγειας....σου ευχομαι δυναμη και κουραγιο!! 
Βιωνουμε διαφορετικες καταστασεις αλλα ιδια αποτελεσματα...η ψυχη κουραζεται και το σωμα αντιδρα!αυτο μου λεει η ψυχολογος μου αλλα ακομα δεν το εχω εμπεδωσει καλα μαλλον....εκει που παω να πω ναι οντως ετσι ειναι...η ψυχη μου πονα και το σωμα το δειχνει...εκει ερχονται κατι τρελα σωματικα συμπτωμα τοσο δυνατα και ισχυρα και με διαρκει που τη σκεψη αυτη μου την σβηνουν και αρχιζει παλι ο φοβος και ο τρομος για το τι εχω,γιατι δεν το βρισκει κανεις...μηπως να κανω μανητικες???μηπως να παω και σε αλλους γιατρους???μηπως...μηπως...μη ως...και μετα παλι τα ιδια...θα δω τωρα με την ομοιοπαθητικη τι θα γινει...αν πιασει σημαινει πως ειναι οντως ετσι...αν οχι....τοτε τι κανουμε?????
η γναθος μου εδω και 3βδομαδες με εχει πεθανει...ποναει και πιεζει καθε φορα που πεφτω για υπνο και που ξυπναω..κατα τη διαρκεια της μερες δεν το αισθανομαι αυτο.....και πονοι στα ποδια στην περιοχη κατω απο τις γαμπες...και ενα εσωτερικο τρανταγμα να το πω στα χερια....ειναι τωρα αυτα ψυχοσωματικα????ουφ ουφ ουφ....

----------


## ARTEMIDA

πεννυ,εχεις πραγματικα λογο να εισαι ετσι...οσο δυνατος κι αν ειναι ενας ανθρωπος αν εχει να αντιμετωπισει τετοιες καταστασεις θα λυγισει...και θα λυγιζει...και κανενα φαρμακο-σκευασμα δε θα μπορεσει να αποτελεσει το βαλσαμο της ψυχης του πιστευω....αλλα δεν πρεπει να το βαζεις κατω γιατι μια ψυχη σε εχει αναγκη μεγαλη!!!και ξερω τι τραβας γιατι καθημερινα βλεπω αυτη την κατασταση-ομοια με την δικη σου- και το παιδι ειναι 15χρονων...και ποσο δυσκολο ειναι πια και για τους 2 γονεις να το κανουν αυτο...ψυχικη και σωματικη κουραση...και τα ιδια προβληματα με το σχολειο ακριβως οπως κι εσυ....
εγω προσωπικα και μονο στην ιδεα των δικων σου αληθινων καταστασεων αρρωσταινω...πραγματικα ομως...η ιδεα με αρρωσταινει....κι εγω αναρωτιεμαι τι με εφτασε εδω αφου στην ουσια δεν μου εχει συμβει κατι τετοιο...μονο ενταση, αγχος, εσωτερικη παλη συναισθηματων, στεναχωρια και κουραση λογω επαγγελματικων και προσωπικων καταστασεων (σχεσεις με γονεις,φιλους,συγγενεις και ''φιλο'')...και οχι υγειας....σου ευχομαι δυναμη και κουραγιο!! 
Βιωνουμε διαφορετικες καταστασεις αλλα ιδια αποτελεσματα...η ψυχη κουραζεται και το σωμα αντιδρα!αυτο μου λεει η ψυχολογος μου αλλα ακομα δεν το εχω εμπεδωσει καλα μαλλον....εκει που παω να πω ναι οντως ετσι ειναι...η ψυχη μου πονα και το σωμα το δειχνει...εκει ερχονται κατι τρελα σωματικα συμπτωμα τοσο δυνατα και ισχυρα και με διαρκει που τη σκεψη αυτη μου την σβηνουν και αρχιζει παλι ο φοβος και ο τρομος για το τι εχω,γιατι δεν το βρισκει κανεις...μηπως να κανω μανητικες???μηπως να παω και σε αλλους γιατρους???μηπως...μηπως...μη ως...και μετα παλι τα ιδια...θα δω τωρα με την ομοιοπαθητικη τι θα γινει...αν πιασει σημαινει πως ειναι οντως ετσι...αν οχι....τοτε τι κανουμε?????
η γναθος μου εδω και 3βδομαδες με εχει πεθανει...ποναει και πιεζει καθε φορα που πεφτω για υπνο και που ξυπναω..κατα τη διαρκεια της μερες δεν το αισθανομαι αυτο.....και πονοι στα ποδια στην περιοχη κατω απο τις γαμπες...και ενα εσωτερικο τρανταγμα να το πω στα χερια....ειναι τωρα αυτα ψυχοσωματικα????ουφ ουφ ουφ....

----------


## πεννυ

Artemida σ' ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου και τις ευχές σου!! Πραγματικά λυγίζω αλλά και πάλι σηκώνομαι. Δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο γιατί έχω και άλλο ένα παιδί μεγαλύτερο που με χρειάζεται και βιώνει και αυτό όλες τις καταστάσεις. Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν σοβαροί λόγοι για όλα αυτά που αισθάνομαι αλλά έλα που δεν το παραδέχομαι. Λέω "έλα μωρέ, η πρώτη ή η τελευταία είμαι". Ο μεγαλύτερος φόβος μου είναι μήπως τρελαθώ. Ολοι οι γιατροί μου το αρνούνται κατηγορηματικά. Ο ψυχίατρος που επισκέπτομαι με καθησυχάζει συνέχεια και πολλές φορές γελάει μαζί μου και με τις φοβίες μου. Πάνω που είμαι καλά νομίζω πως δε βλέπω καλά, πως μουδιάζει το κεφάλι μου, πως δε μιλάω καλά και νοιώθω ότι έχω κάποιες παράξενες ιδέες για τη ζωή και ότι με περιβάλλει. Αλλες φορές νιώθω χαμένη. Πολλές φορές ήθελα να είμαι και να αισθάνομαι όπως ήμουν πριν δύο και περισσότερα χρόνια. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι με τόσα προβλήματα και ευθύνες η ζωή αλλάζει και αλλάζω κι εγώ.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Αχ αυτο ειναι...κι αλλ δυναμη και ακομη πιο πολυ για το 2ο παιδακι σου που βιωνει τις καταστασεισ αυτες....αυτο κι αν θελει μια μανα δυνατη και βραχο...μια σιγουρια οτι εχει μια γερη βαση για να παταει και να ανοιξει τα φτερα του....και μολις τα ανοιξει τοτε θα γινει και δικο σου στηριγμα και θα σε βοηθησει πολυ!!θα δεις...θα αρχισεις να μαθαινεις απο αυτο πραγματα τα οποια δεν ηξερες για τον εαυτο σου εσυ η ιδια...
Δεν θα τρελαθεις...αν αφεθεις σε ολα αυτα και σε παρει απο κατω...τοτε ισως....αλλα μονο αν λυγισεις και δεν σηκωθεις...
Να κανεις οτι μα οτι περνα απο το χερι σου για να εισαι καλα...Γιατι πρεπει και γιατι το θελεις κι εσυ η ιδια...μην αφηνεσαι...κι εγω σημερα γυρισα απο το πρωτο ραντεβου ομοιοπαθητικης....δεν ειμαι και πολυ ανοιχτη στο να κανω αλλα εχω μαθει οτι βοηθαει πολυ τα ψυχοσωματικα....και θελω να γιατρεφτω απ ολα αυτα για να παω ενα βηματακι μπροστα....δεν θελω να με εγκλωβιζει το σωμα και τι μυαλο μου ετσι....κι απο εκει τα ιδια ακουσα...''εχεις πολυ αγχος και πολυ φοβο'' μου ειπαν...ερχονται δυσκολες μερες και πρεπει να εχουμε αντοχες!!θελει γερα στομαχια και υπομονη....θελω να πατησω καπου και να σηκωθω...θελω βοηθεια...οποια κι αν ειναι αυτη...γιατι θελω τη ζωη μου πισω....
Αλλαζει η ζωη οπως ειπες και αναγκαστικα αλλαζουμε κι εμεις!!αλλα οπως λεει η ψυχολογος μου πρεπει μεγαλωνοντας να γινεσαι σοφοτερος και οχι να αντιδρας σαν παιδι....δεν εισαι παιδι,μου λεει!!!αντιθετως μεγαλωσε για να μεγαλωσεις παιδι!!!η ζωη ειναι μια...γιατι να την χαραμιζουμε ετσι?????δεν ξαναερχεται η ζωη πισω....περνα και πισω δεν γυρνα...θελει δυναμη η ολη κατασταση...πρεπει να βρουμε απλα απο που θα την αντλισουμε ομως...κι εγω ακομα το ψαχνω...γραφτηκα γυμναστηριο χθες και χαρηκα γιατι εβγαλα μια χαρα μια ολοκληρη ωρα γυμναστικης...μετα ημουν πολυ καλα και υπερβολικα χαρουμενη!!!αρα ενα μικρο λιθαρακι στην ολη προσπαθεια μπηκε πιστευω...μια διεξοδος ειναι κι αυτη απο την δυσκολη φαση που περναω...τα λεω κι εγω για να τα ακουσω...γιατι μη νομιζεις...καλα τα λεω στους αλλους αλλα ξερω οτι αυριο το σωμα μου παλι χαλια θα ειναι και παλι η φοβικες σκεψεις περι θανατουκαι αρρωστειας θα μου φανε τη ζωη....
Ελπιζω ο ενας να βοηθαει τον αλλο...

----------


## πεννυ

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αλλά πως να μεγαλώσουμε; Κι εγώ πολλές φορές θέλω να παραμείνω παιδί και αντιδρώ ακριβώς έτσι. Καλά θα ήταν να γραφτώ γυμναστήριο, το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές αλλά μια το τρέξιμο στο σπίτι, το διάβασμα του μεγάλου μου γιου, οι ευθύνες και η φροντίδα του μικρού ταλαιπωρημένου μου γιου, η δουλειά, γιατί το πρωί πάω στο φούρνο που άνοιξε πριν τέσσερις μήνες ο άντρας μου -άλλο άγχος και αυτό με την κρίση που υπάρχει- αλλά και το οικονομικό σκέλος της όλης υπόθεσης με έχουν κάνει να το τρενάρω συνέχεια και να λέω από μήνα σε μήνα ότι θα ξεκινήσω. Πιστεύω ότι εκεί θα ξεχαστώ και φυσικά θα φροντίσω και λίγο το σώμα και όχι μόνο το ψυχικό μέρος. Θα δούμε. Κουράγιο χρειάζεται και υπομονή -την έχω σιχαθεί αυτή τη λέξη, όλοι αυτό μου λένε. Πάντα λέω ότι ύπάρχουν και χειρότερα.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Ειναι ωραιο να εισαι παιδι τελικα!!αλλα και τοτε εγω δεν το καταλαβαινα...βιαζομουν να μεγαλωσω...να κανω οικογενεια και να δουλευω...να εχω το σπιτι μου και τις παρεες μου...σαν σιριαλ εβλεπα οτι θα ηταν η ζωη...παιδια δεν εχω ακομα...εχω ομως τα υπολοιπα που ζητησα...αλλα εχω και πολλα αγχη...και καταπιεσμενα συναισθηματα....ζορια και υποχρεωσεις...τρεξιμο και σκοτουρες...
Αλλα πρεπει να ξεφυγουμε λιγο...σωστα???να πας γυμναστηριο!!μια ωριτσα την ημερα....3φορες την εβδομαδα και θα αλλαξει λιγο η ψυχολογια σου και η διαθεση σου...θα εκτονωθεις εκει!!θα ξεσπας...και μονο που θα παραγει ο οργανισμος σου τις ορμονες της χαρας θα ''φτιαχτεις'' λιγο παραπανω...θα κανεις κατι και για σενα...ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ολο αυτο...εμενα με εφτιαξε λιγο εκεινη την μερα αλλα και την επομενη ημουν σουπερ...και σημερα καλα κυλησε η μερα μου...αυριο εχω κατι εξετασεις να κανω που με εβαλε ο καρδιολογος και με αγχωνει λιγο αλλα ολα καλα θα ειναι...θελω να πιστευω...(ετσι λεω τωρα...εχω ενα φοβο ομως.....)..ακουω και για θανατους νεων ατομων απο ''αγνωστες'' αιτιες και η καρδια μου και το μυαλο μου φευγουν παλι...και βλεπω παλι χαλια να γινομαι...αντε να δουμε...αλλα δεν θελω...δεν θελω να γινω παλι χαλια...δεν θελω να αισθανθω παλι ετσι...θελω προχθες να ηταν η τελευταια μερα μου που αισθανθηκα απαισια!!!γινεται???

----------


## πεννυ

Μακάρι να γίνει και να είσαι καλά. Εγώ πάλι ενώ ήμουν καλά σήμερα λίγο ξανακύλησα. Από το πρωί. Εϊδα κάτι παράξενα όνειρα και μάλιστα ξύπναγα ταραγμένη και μετά ξανάβλεπα τη συνέχεια. Ξύπνησα ταραγμένη και έτοιμη να κλάψω. Δεν είχα καθολου διάθεση. Με πονάει φοβερά το δεξί μου χέρι από τον ώμο έως τα δάχτυλα. Το κουράζω πάρα πολύ και με την αλλαγή του καιρού με πονάει πάρα πολύ. Από το απόγευμα και μετά ήμουν χάλια. Ενιωθα πως το μυαλό μου να φεύγει. Πάνω που σκεφτόμουν κάτι χαρούμενο με έπιανε κακοκεφιά. Νιώθω ταραχή και φοβία. Πάντα με πιάνει το βράδυ. Φοβάμαι μην πεθάνω και μείνουν τα παιδιά μου, και πιο πολύ μην τρελαθώ και κάνω κάτι κακό. Πολύ χάλια συναίσθημα. Πολλά είπα νομίζω αλλά νιώθω ότι λίγο ηρεμώ και ξαλαφρώνω όταν γράφω και βλέπω ότι και άλλοι τα ίδια αισθάνονται και δεν είμαι μόνη μου. Τότε βλέπω ότι δεν είναι κάτι κακό.

----------


## ARTEMIDA

Ηδη αρχιζω και τα χανω παλι.....Ε σιγα μην το χαρω και πολυ!!Με ξερω και το ξερω!!!Κι εγω τα βραδια ειμαι ταραγμενη με φοβιες μηπως πεθανω...μηπως εχω καποια ασθενεια και πεθανω...'η μου στερησει την ελευθερια μου...πεφτω ηρεμη για υπνο καμια φορα και ξυπναω μεσα σε μια ωρα χαλια με εναν πανικο απιστευτο..μπορει να τρεμω ή να εχω ριγη...δεν ξερω αν ανεβαζω πυρετο ή ειναι πανικος...στον υπνο ειναι πιο εντονο γιατι απο την απολυτη ηρεμια περνας σε εναν πανικο...ερχεται το τερας!κι αντε παλι 3μερες σκατα στην πορεια...τι να πω??ειμαστε πολλοι τελικα αλλα τη θεραπεια δεν μας την λεει κανεις!!!μηπως δεν υπαρχει??'η μηπως τελικα ειναι ολα προσωπικη υποθεση???προσωπικος αγωνας???

----------


## Natasa1000

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα αυτά που γράφεις μοιάζουν πολύ με τα δικά μου συμπτώματα .
Αλήθεια πώς είσαι τώρα

----------

